# A mix i put together for ur hillbilly/ scarecrow theme



## scary1215 (Aug 26, 2007)

heres something i put together for my hillbilly theme. tell me if u like it.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

ok that's really creepy....but cool!lol nice job.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

good stuff!!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice job. The pictures of Jason Voorhees are the creepiest.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Nice job man!


----------

